# Las Vegas-Which car rental for best price?



## hajjah (Aug 30, 2015)

I always use Alamo with coupons when renting cars, but I noticed that my upcoming rental for Vegas in two weeks is pretty high ($237).  Payless and EZ Rentals are about $50 less.  Has anyone used either of these companies? I don't want to get to the rental center and have a problem.  I usually do the check in online the day before just the same as with airline flights.  It saves so much time, but I am not sure if online check in applies at LAS.  We haven't been there in about 2 years.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 30, 2015)

Do you have a Costco account?  If so, try Costco travel.  Many of us find we get the best prices there.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 31, 2015)

I no longer have a Costco membership since there are no locations near me.  I used their discount code until the recent website changes.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 31, 2015)

check out autoslash.com


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 31, 2015)

Also, www.sixt.com


Richard

P.S. Do a Tug search for previous posts on these two car rental sites.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 31, 2015)

Prices change a lot in Vegas. It is about supply and demand. If something is going on like a convention and they are short rental cars, the price goes way up. One week later, the price might be 50 percent less.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 31, 2015)

Another consideration with Las Vegas is to make sure the company you go with is at the car rental center.  If it is not (Fox is one company I know of), you not only have to take a bus from the terminal to the rental center, you also then need to take another bus from the rental center to the rental car agency.  When returning, you have to do the whole thing in reverse.

You can quickly check which companies are at the center at this website.

Otherwise, I would use any company -- for a basic rental the service is basically the same so I would just go w/ the lowest price.

Kurt


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 31, 2015)

FYI, we now have Uber and Lyft in Vegas so those are options if you don't want to drive/rent a car.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 31, 2015)

Where did you get THAT info? Uber and Lyft are not yet available. They are still going through the regulatory process and have not been permitted yet. Maybe by October something. And then there will be a surprise for all those drivers who think they just have to register with Uber or Lyft and then turn on the app. Nope. They will need a Police Permit. Don't know how much that is, but most of them are $40., plus a half a day's wait at Cameron Street to get it.

So don't promise something you can't deliver. And either read the newspaper or pay more attention when you watch the news.

Fern



VegasBella said:


> FYI, we now have Uber and Lyft in Vegas so those are options if you don't want to drive/rent a car.


----------



## Bob B (Aug 31, 2015)

To answer the main questions, you will likely get a car with much more mileage at EZ and Payless than at Alamo. You will also get very high pressure tactics at the counter (I don't believe there is a way to avoid the counter with those two) for insurance, buying the tank of gas, road hazard etc.  As long as you can stick with NO as your answers to their questions, you may be fine. 

Both of those are at the Rental Car Center so you won't need multiple buses. Given the choice, I'd take EZ over Payless but with either one, compare the price you booked to what they tell you as they may try to sneak in some of those extras as "required". Don't buy it and stick to your guns. Is it worth the $50 savings? That's a tough question that only you can answer. How valuable is your time in Vegas? With Alamo, you can check in on-line and pretty much avoid any counter hassles.

Oh, and if you find the codes for Costco rentals, you can use them and book directly on the Alamo site. Never heard of anyone being asked to provide proof of that membership.  Good luck.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 31, 2015)

*Beats Walking.*

Best Las Vegas rental car deals we've been able to get were via Fox.

You take the regular airport shuttle to the main off-site car rental hub, but you don't go inside.  

Instead, you get on the Fox car rental shuttle that takes you to the Fox location a few miles away. (Slight inconvenience but significant saving.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 31, 2015)

AwayWeGo said:


> Best Las Vegas rental car deals we've been able to get were via Fox.
> 
> You take the regular airport shuttle to the main off-site car rental hub, but you don't go inside.
> 
> ...



I rented from Fox once.  never again.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 31, 2015)

*No Problem . . .*




Ty1on said:


> I rented from Fox once.  never again.


 *. . .* we're gluttons for punishment. 

Plus, we've been reasonably satisfied with Fox & other _el cheapo_ car rental companies in Orlando FL.  

Fox is not necessarily the most inconvenient of the economy car rental companies.  

Once while I was waiting at MCO for the shuttle from ACO Car Rental*,* five _-- 5 --_ Fox shuttles went by before 1 ACO van showed up.   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## hajjah (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks so much for the additional information.  I really do not want a hassle at the rental center.  I have a friend traveling with me who has a problem walking long distances, so Fox will be out of the question.  I usually get the car while she waits at the airport, but that is easy in Orlando.  I don't want to waste time going to the rental center and driving back to the airport with the car to pickup my friend.  Someone suggested that I book with EZ over Payless.  I have used EZ before, but some years ago.  Using the online check in with Alamo and skipping the counter may be worth spending that extra $65.00.  I do know how to say no to all those extra charges while at the counter.  I learned that lesson on TUG.  I also carry the rental agreement from American Express with me at all times.  I can look up my Costco codes. They were saved.

Ok, so I decided to Google EZ Rentals and Payless.  They both have some horrible reviews, which has led me to cancel both pending reservations with them.  As of now, I will keep the reservation and pay more money with Alamo.  Just the thought of waiting hours for cars and fighting with the counter agents who try to nickel and dime you was enough for me to read.  Some of the stories were pretty scary.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 16, 2015)

I forgot to write this update.  We picked up our car at the rental center from Alamo on 9/12.  I am so glad that I opted to do the check in online the day before along with the by pass the counter option.  When we arrived, all of the rental agencies had extremely long lines!  We were able to go directly to the cars and pick whichever full size car we wanted.  Paying the higher amount at Alamo instead of EZ Rentals or PayLess definitely proved to be a winner.


----------



## derb (Sep 17, 2015)

*Hotwire*

*If you try hotwire, they have a link to about 5 other
rental sites, so with one click you can view many
auto rental sites and prices..*


----------



## Dori (Sep 26, 2015)

Best I could get was $203 for this week through SW portal. yuck!

Dori


----------



## suenmike32 (Oct 13, 2015)

Can someone supply information as to which is the "wiser" move....(with Hertz)
pay for a tank of gas or bring it back full?
Thanks
M


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 13, 2015)

suenmike32 said:


> Can someone supply information as to which is the "wiser" move....(with Hertz)
> pay for a tank of gas or bring it back full?
> Thanks
> M



It's always cheaper to refuel yourself, filling the tank to the same place it was when you picked it up.  Herz charges a premium to refuel for you, whether it's pre-paid or at drop-off.


----------

